# Which receiver/best way to get it



## bye87gn (Jan 30, 2006)

I've been a Dishnetwork customer for close to 10 years now. I currently have (I believe) a 510 DVR. I want to upgrade to a dual tuner unit, looks like 625 would be the best bang for the buck as I think I can run 2 TVs off of those, but looks like the 721 will do PIP but only on one TV. Then there's the 522, which DIshNetwork says is the same as the 625, but won't do "on demand"

I guess I'm saying that the receiver info on DishNetwork's site leaves a lot to be desired, and the sales people (that I have gotten calling the 800#) don't really know what all of the receivers do either. Is there a good way to compare somewhere?

I've had the sales person tell me I could replace a receiver for $50, but when I tried to do it, all they would give me was a 501 instead of the 625 that she promised. Then she said go to HHGregg to buy the 625 as they "did not have any for resale". The 625 was $350 at HHGregg.

Anyway, I'd like to upgrade without feeling like I've been taken - I just want to be informed before I make a move.

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## retiredTech (Oct 27, 2003)

Here's what I know about them, others here can tell you more.
I have the 721 and love it. But it all depends on what you really want to do.
721 100 hour dual tuners/ single view output (can be on more tvs but same view ) no DVR fee- have buy outright
522 dual tuners can be single view mode or dual view mode (that is 1 or 2 independent Rooms at a time) Has DVR fee ($6 per month no second receiver fee)
NameBaseRecording (set to record shows by name)
625 dual tuners can be single view mode or dual view mode (that is 1 or 2 independent Rooms at a time) Has DVR fee ($6 per month no second receiver fee)
NameBaseRecording (set to record shows by name) and a section for "on demand"


----------



## fchall (Jan 26, 2006)

If you don't care about HD go for the 625. I got mine on E-Bay for $245. There are still a couple more( new in box ) up for bid. From all my reading you can watch 2 separate channels on 2 TV's while recording at least 1 maybe 2 other channels.


----------



## jumpyg2 (Jan 24, 2006)

I just upgraded using the "Dish'n It Up" promotion that ends tomorrow. You get a 522 + installation for $100. Actually, the installer brought out a 625. Either way, the 522 and 625 are almost identical. The Dish on Demand feature is worthless, in my opinion. The only thing they offer are movies that you have to pay for. 

You can read about the promotion by logging into your account on the Dish site, then choosing Equipment Upgrades > Receiver Upgrade Options. 

The installer used diplexers, so he didn't even have to run new cable. He did upgrade the LNB on my dish, though. 

I absolutely love the 625, and I'd recommend that you upgrade to that. You pay the $5/month DVR fee + $5/month lease fee for the unit. In my case, I replaced two 301s with the 625, so my monthly bill is identical to what it was before.


----------



## treypar (Jan 29, 2006)

What are diplexers and do they avoid having to run a new cable from TV1 to TV2?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

bye87gn said:


> ... don't really know what all of the receivers do either. Is there a good way to compare somewhere?


See http://ekb.dbstalk.com/101 and the Dish Tech Portal.


----------



## bye87gn (Jan 30, 2006)

jumpyg2 said:


> I just upgraded using the "Dish'n It Up" promotion that ends tomorrow. You get a 522 + installation for $100. Actually, the installer brought out a 625. Either way, the 522 and 625 are almost identical. The Dish on Demand feature is worthless, in my opinion. The only thing they offer are movies that you have to pay for.
> I absolutely love the 625, and I'd recommend that you upgrade to that. You pay the $5/month DVR fee + $5/month lease fee for the unit. In my case, I replaced two 301s with the 625, so my monthly bill is identical to what it was before.


When I was on the phone, they said I could "replace" a receiver for $50 or "add" up to two tuners for $100. Sounds like both of those options are lease options. You pay $100/mo plus the $5/month for the lease.

When, exactly, do you have to pay the $5/month DVR fee? Only when you lease a receiver? I'm paying the fee now with my 510, but nobody ever said I was leasing this 510 - I traded in an old receiver to get this one.

retiredtech - do you know why there is no DVR fee on the 721?

BobaBird - thanks for the links, that helps alot.

Thanks for the info, keep it coming (I might need to make up my mind by the end of tomorrow to get in on the Dish'n It Up program)

Larry


----------



## retiredTech (Oct 27, 2003)

the older DVRs 721s ,501s ect were made and sold before they started the DVR fee so no fee on these models (they also are not making any more new units)

also DVR fee increase of $1 for the 510, 522, 625, 921, and 942 models. Feb to $6


----------



## VelocitySatellite (Dec 19, 2005)

treypar said:


> What are diplexers and do they avoid having to run a new cable from TV1 to TV2?


Diplexers will allow the 625 to operate 2 rooms without any additional wiring, but you must have a dish-pro plus (DPP) LNB to avoid running a second sat-in line to the receiver.

The DPP stacks 2 sat signals into one coax line and then splits them behind the box with a separator. Then, the tv2 out goes into a diplexor, which is installed the line (before the separator splits it). Now, in your exterior cable box, install the second diplexer, and connect the diplexer port that is carrying the tv2 signal to the line line leading to room #2.

It's an ingenious little system, makes for some very easy installs, and saves your house from too much drilling.

Hope this helps, theres just no simple way to describe the way it works.


----------

